# More Questions about Master Card



## Everydaymatters (May 8, 2009)

I've had an AGR card since I found out about it in 2004, but I do not have the credit card.

A few years back I froze my account at the 3 credit reporting services because the State of Illinois notified everyone who had ever had a real estates salesperson license that their records had been stolen. I figured I had all the credit cards I'd ever want, but now I'm wondering if the AGR Mastercard is worth unfreezing my credit for.

Can all CC purchases be applied to Amtrak travel?


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2009)

Yes.

You receive 1 AGR point for every dollar that you spend, regardless of where you spend it.

Purchases made from Amtrak get you 1 bonus point per dollar (in addition to the 1 point mentioned above).


----------



## Ispolkom (May 8, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> I've had an AGR card since I found out about it in 2004, but I do not have the credit card.
> A few years back I froze my account at the 3 credit reporting services because the State of Illinois notified everyone who had ever had a real estates salesperson license that their records had been stolen. I figured I had all the credit cards I'd ever want, but now I'm wondering if the AGR Mastercard is worth unfreezing my credit for.
> 
> Can all CC purchases be applied to Amtrak travel?


I had to unfreeze my credit report to apply for the AGR Mastercard, and I really think that it was worth the effort. Just remember that you really don't want to keep a balance on this card, as the interest rate is staggering.


----------



## the_traveler (May 8, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> Can all CC purchases be applied to Amtrak travel?


Yes! Wherever MasterCard is accepted, it can be used.

I mostly buy "luxuries" like gas and food, and "necessary things" like Amtrak trips :lol: with my card. We are a family of 4 and most months my average bill is $1K-2K. That means every year I earn 15K-25K AGR points!  And that's just for doing normal thing I would be buying anyway!

But as mentioned, make sure you pay the full balance each month. That way the annual fee is 0% and the interest rate is 0%!


----------



## dart330 (May 8, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> Just remember that you really don't want to keep a balance on this card, as the interest rate is staggering.


I wouldn't call 12.24% staggering when most department store credit cards are over 20%.

According to American Consumer Credit Counseling the average credit card interest rate is around 18.9%.

A full 75% of credit card company revenues come from finance charges and approximately half of all credit card holders pay only their minimum monthly requirements.

We spend about $2k a month on normal expenses, groceries, gas, and whatever else. Pay it off every month and are taking our first free trip in 3 weeks.

I find the benefits are much better than the airline cards, no annual fees and first class train travel is more expensive than a ticket on Southwest anyways....


----------



## Ispolkom (May 8, 2009)

dart330 said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember that you really don't want to keep a balance on this card, as the interest rate is staggering.
> ...


Actually I was thinking of the cash advance rate of 19.24%, but given that the federal funds rate is 0.25%, 12.24% seems a trifle eyewatering.

I was under the impression that a remarkably large amount of bank income comes from fees and charges, not just usurious interest rates, but I'm sure that they squeeze money anyway they can.


----------



## sky12065 (May 8, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > I've had an AGR card since I found out about it in 2004, but I do not have the credit card.
> ...


Rule #1 - Yes it is well worth it. Using the credit card there are a lot of ways it can be used to earn credit. Besides what's been mentioned here are some other ideas of how it could be used:


Go out to eat - use the card

Buying a new or used car - use the card for the down payment if you can

Buying or selling your home or looking for a mortgage - check out "Financial" in AGR's earn page

Remodeling you home - purchase your supplies with the card

Having auto repairs - use the card

Buying new tires - use the card

Be creative! That's what we've done and in the first month earned about 1700 points and expect to go over 3000 by the end of the second cycle with an overall total point earnings of over 10,000 points within the first two months of membership. And incidentally we didn't spend a penny that we wouldn't have spent using only our debit card.

But most importantly, as has been mentioned previously, pay off the balance each month. If you can't, then go to rule #2... DON'T USE THE CARD!


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 8, 2009)

GEEZE! I just bought a car in October and paid cash for it!!!! That was really a dumb move. I never thought about using my card where I earn points!!!


----------



## JayPea (May 8, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> GEEZE! I just bought a car in October and paid cash for it!!!! That was really a dumb move. I never thought about using my card where I earn points!!!



It took me awhile to catch on to that, too. Now I use my Guest Rewards credit card for virtually everything possible.


----------



## the_traveler (May 8, 2009)

I went overboard a few months ago, and bought a new large screen TV (actually with our remodel - it was something we wanted), and used my AGR credit card! I also paid for all the lumber and other supplies I needed with the card. Now I have over 4,000 more AGR points! I also pay for things like my phone, cable, internet, Netflix, etc... bills with my credit card. It just adds to the AGR points I earn every month!


----------



## JayPea (May 8, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I went overboard a few months ago, and bought a new large screen TV (actually with our remodel - it was something we wanted), and used my AGR credit card! I also paid for all the lumber and other supplies I needed with the card. Now I have over 4,000 more AGR points! I also pay for things like my phone, cable, internet, Netflix, etc... bills with my credit card. It just adds to the AGR points I earn every month!




I use mine for all my bills, too, except rent (darned landlord only takes cash or check  and a line of credit that only takes check or electronic payment. All other bills and incidentals like groceries all go on the card. I also keep an eye out on the AGR website for good deals. I use the AGR mall some, and got a great deal: 25 points/dollar spent at 1-800-Flowers.com. What a deal! Mom got a lovely bouquet of roses for Mother's Day and I got well over 1000 AGR points. Doesn't get any better than that!!!


----------



## sky12065 (May 8, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I went overboard a few months ago, and bought a new large screen TV (actually with our remodel - it was something we wanted), and used my AGR credit card! I also paid for all the lumber and other supplies I needed with the card. Now I have over 4,000 more AGR points! I also pay for things like my phone, cable, internet, Netflix, etc... bills with my credit card. It just adds to the AGR points I earn every month!


Just before I joined AGR and my AGR MC arrived (she knew this was going to happen) my wife went out and opened a Chase Sears MC and purchased a new range, dishwasher, washer & dryer. I'll be letting her back in the house in about another week! :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 8, 2009)

JayPea said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I went overboard a few months ago, and bought a new large screen TV (actually with our remodel - it was something we wanted), and used my AGR credit card! I also paid for all the lumber and other supplies I needed with the card. Now I have over 4,000 more AGR points! I also pay for things like my phone, cable, internet, Netflix, etc... bills with my credit card. It just adds to the AGR points I earn every month!
> ...


I splurged and spent $100. That's a bag full of points!


----------



## sechs (May 8, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Be creative!


Like buying dollar coins from the Mint at face value?


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 9, 2009)

Several years back you heard a lot about people buying everything on their credit cards, and then buying a car with their points.

I don't know - I'm afraid I'll go crazy with it since, afterall, it's not really money. Until I have to pay the bill!


----------



## jackal (May 9, 2009)

sechs said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Be creative!
> ...


For those that don't get this reference, see here:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/milesbuzz/8...e-shipping.html


----------



## sky12065 (May 9, 2009)

jackal said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


YEP! Had me scratch'n my head! Then when I read your post I remembered it being discussed here on AU about a month ago:

*Free Points?* Thanks to Uncle Sam


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> Several years back you heard a lot about people buying everything on their credit cards, and then buying a car with their points.
> I don't know - I'm afraid I'll go crazy with it since, afterall, it's not really money. Until I have to pay the bill!


The trick is I don't buy anything unless I would have paid cash for it!


----------



## sechs (May 10, 2009)

It isn't any different than using checks. As long as you don't spend money that you don't have, you can only gain by using the card.


----------

